# What kind of bid is this? Please help



## SimBio (Feb 26, 2020)

I first saw this black tiny bug on my arm about a week ago in the living room. When I went to catch it it jumped. I thought nothing of it, thinking it was an isolated bug. I am in South Florida and thought all the bites on my legs where mosquito bugs. But two days ago I noticed the same bug biting me on my foot in the rear bedroom. Today I took the attach pictures of the same bug while sitting in the dinning room. What big is this? It bites and when you try to catch it seems to jump and disappears. Please help, what bug is this? How do I get rid of it? Will it eventually invade the house? 

Than you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fleas are flightless and jump when they need to move quickly. Based on your description and the apparent size in the photos that would be my guess. 

Chris


----------



## SimBio (Feb 26, 2020)

Really. We have outdoor cats that we feed. But no pets in-house. Thank you so very much for your prompt response.


----------



## SimBio (Feb 26, 2020)

I forgot the follow-up question. How do you get rid of fleas? 

Thank you again.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Flea??


----------



## SimBio (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you, how do you get rid of fleas?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

These guys have a spray. I have never had to deal with them. 

https://www.1800petmeds.com/education/get-rid-of-fleas-in-home-7.htm


----------



## SimBio (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you for the link and prompt response.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SimBio said:


> Really. We have outdoor cats that we feed. But no pets in-house. Thank you so very much for your prompt response.



Are they your outdoor cats?


I just fed feral cats & had some flea bites on my ankle. It's been warm here lately. You can track fleas & eggs in the house. You can get get flea bites if you sit on the courtesy bench in the entryway at Walmart! People apparently track fleas/eggs in frequently. Lots of dogs & cats in this country area.


I use Advantage, a flea medicine, put topically just on the napes of their necks. Lately, I've used Revolution because they caught ear mites. Revolution treats more things but is prescription. Advantage is in the pet section of Walmart. I don't have to treat every month, but, my cats are indoor right now.


You could flea bomb your house. In the future, change shoes or clean them off before you come in the house. You can treat outdoor cats, too.


If the infestation is light, you could just try spraying the carpet with a flea pesticide. They're in the grocery store.


The cheap flea medicine for cats that has Pyrethrin and/or Pyrethroid is dangerous for cats.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Fleas will hang out in carpet as well as on living things.
It's not uncommon for yards to be infested if there are enough animals around to feed them.
They are not unlike ticks, which are very opportunistic. If you have a bad infestation there are "bombs" that will take care of them. Use with caution.


----------



## SimBio (Feb 26, 2020)

It is one outdoor cat my Mom started feeding and we have continued. We do get other cats in the yard as well. I will get the Advantage treatment for the one cat since he is always around. 

We have tile floors not carpeting throughout. I will buy the bombs today and see if that works. I really do not know how to track the nest since they seem to be popping up in every room. If the bombs don't work we will have to call an exterminator. 

Thank you so very much for all the information and advise.


----------

